# two more... before I have no shop!



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I mentioned this in the shop pics thread, but I am curently in the process of selling my wood shop. I am relocating and rebuilding in Timmins, and therefore when I stop working in a few months I will be "shop-less" for a number of months untill I can getmy new building up, machinery purchased and installed and of course everything set up and back in production.

That being said, I have plans to build two more guitars. They will be a matching pair of PRS style, on dual cut and one single cut.

Specs are as follows:

_Singlecut:_

- 25" scale RW board, 22 jumbo frets, MOP dot markers
- 3 a side headstock, with RW overlay, SChaller chrome mini tuners with perloid bottons
- Korina neck and body (no cap)
- tone pro's locking studs and Pigtail adjustable saddle wraparound bridge
- a set of BG Customs paf style pickups, limited edition clear bobbins and dual adjustable poles
- probably a 2 volume, two tone layout with a 3 way toggle down in the cluster instead of up on the upper bought. (I may go with two volumes and a master tone instead - or I may also just resaw the korina body blank, run a channel for the wire and put the switch up there)
- red trans lacquer finish

_Dual cut:_

- 25" scale RW board, 22 jumbo frets, MOP dot markers
- 3 a side headstock, with RW overlay, SChaller chrome mini tuners with perloid bottons
- Korina neck and body (no cap)
- Schaller two point fender strat style trem
- a set of TV jones pickups, power'tron in the neck, power'tron+ in the bridge 
- single tone, single volume and a three way selector down in the cluster
- red trans lacquer finish

Both are going to be set necks, and carved tops.

Hope to start in December. I have the wood, but some of the hardware is on backorder untill the end of November.

Woo hoo!:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sounds like fun!

How long will it take to open up the new shop?

Also, you say 6 on a side for the headstocks - are you doing 12-strings, or inline 6 headstocks?

Can't wait to see the twins!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> sounds like fun!
> 
> How long will it take to open up the new shop?
> 
> ...


Neither... I meant 3 a side kqoct

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

For my new shop, it depends upon how soon I can get a building up, wired in, machinery purchased and delevered, dust collection hooked up, all hand tools purchased, tables/benches, etc made and so forth.

It took us nearly 8 months to get our current shop from bare earth to where we were working, and that was working full time. Its quite a job!

I am just starting to shop for heavy equipment right now... you want to talk spending $$... uh! But when I am done it should be even better than what we have now.

AJC


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Why aren't you taking yoir existing equipment,


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Why aren't you taking yoir existing equipment,


Because I was offered a deal to sell the land/building/all tools and all my stock.

So, I am starting with a wad of $$ and not much else except a few of my hand tools that I am taking.

The buyer is going to run the business pretty much as-is, with a change in name only (I am incorporated and my business name and so forth is moving with me).

I am currently shopping for new tools. I dont get excited over sports cars and so forth, but man, show me a 42" wide belt sander, or a new 24" planer or a 15 hp, 70CFM compressor and I am all GAGA! :smile::smile:

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi AJ.. Just finished moving into a new house. I've been on the move since August and finally getting the time to start my workshop...Its only a 14 x 20 shell but it will fit nicely into my plans...Its not finished inside so now I can finish the walls properly with vapor barrier and insulation. I just finished the wiring and have installed lots of electrical outlets....I hope to finish the inside and be ready to start building guitars again after Christmas ....Good luck on your new shop and look foreward to seeing some pics of the new building...Larry


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

removing self from forum


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*I may go with two volumes and a master tone instead*

I really like that arrangement on the Les pat. 


You going to put infloor heat in the new shop?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> *I may go with two volumes and a master tone instead*
> 
> I really like that arrangement on the Les pat.
> 
> ...


Thought about it, but too many people say it takes a long time to reheat the space when you have cold air coming in frequently. Our current shop, which is a 40 by 100 foot building with 11 foot ceilings, has a high efficiency NG furnace, and believe it or not, even with the constant comign and going, and turning on the spray booth fan fairly regularly (which can completely exchange the air in the shop in a matter of minutes) our heating bill is on average less than a few hundred a month (equal billing). Thats less than most homes with 1/2 that square footage! And I keep it at 21 or 22 Celcius in the winter. I like to work in a T shirt 

If I ever had to work on a computer for a living, I wouldnt last a week... I am a hands on guy:smile:

Two volume, one tone is a great combo!

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Might I also suggest doing them in two different colours, or a colour other then red? That's just my thing, since you just finished a red one lol.

Green is always nice!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> Might I also suggest doing them in two different colours, or a colour other then red? That's just my thing, since you just finished a red one lol.
> 
> Green is always nice!


Nope - red it is! I was inspired by the Korina McCarty Faracaster has for sale in the for sale forum.... (thats HOT).

The red one I just did is sold... delivered it today and its now gone to a new home :smile:

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on getting your deal going and I am looking forward to pics of the new shop build. It must be exciting to be putting up a new place where you can incorporate all the ideas you got in the old one. What size are you building?

Looking forward to your build pics too! You make such awesome looking instruments.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Congrats on getting your deal going and I am looking forward to pics of the new shop build. It must be exciting to be putting up a new place where you can incorporate all the ideas you got in the old one. What size are you building?
> 
> Looking forward to your build pics too! You make such awesome looking instruments.


Well, at least 4000 square feet (what I have now) but I would like 5000 or more... you can always use more storage and work space! Depends upon the building costs and tax rate - both of which I am waiting to hear about any day now.

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Red it is then! Faracaster's PRS is indeed sexy.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I got a big box o' parts from Stewart Macdonald and I am $1700 poorer.. 

But I need some time to build! I roughed out the bodies, laminated some other wood but I need a few free nights to get going on these two.

If I am lucky I may have something to show off before I leave for the holiday's at my mother in laws in a few weeks...


AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I'm looking forward seeing the progress of these guitars.I'm trying to score some korina of my own for a build in the future a single cut with P-90's maybe just a more basic LP Jr like build ..anyway always a pleasure to see one of your builds....Craig
:bow:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the builds you do and the pics that go with them. Please do the same thing on the shop build. I am sure there will be a few good ideas that go into that too.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah, you with your woodshop conveniences.

I'm working in my backyard in the cold with portable power tools


----------



## pierre1 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hope you post pictures*

I'm a 59 year old cabinet maker who would like to build guitars for myself, close friends and family. Dont know exactly where to start. I dont need to build everything from scratch right off the bat. Assembly only would be a good start. I have an airless sprayer and a conventional as well, not a clue as to what material to use for spraying or staining. Any guidance would be appreciated. Hope you post pictures of your shop as you put it together. Good luck with the setup.
Pierre [email protected]


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Pierre,
May I suggest going to Amazon.ca, search under guitar building and purchase a book or two?

If you're woodworking skills (mainly fitting/joinery and shaping/sanding) are decent, you CAN build a guitar from scratch, and quite easily so! There is a lot of mystique in building a guitar which is removed once you actually do it.

I often equate shaping a neck to hand making a cabriole leg for a table. Bodies are no harder than shaping another custome piece of woodwork - dont get hung up on the fact its a guitar.

But it will take some trial and error, mostly on the details. Persevere and you will succeed! :smile:

As for this project, I have been waiting for two days for a large shipment of wood for a job, and have had some time to work on them. I will take some pics probably next week as my camera is at home 2 hours away.... and I wont be back until Monday.

I have to say Korina is a dream to work with, much like excellent mahogany - machines like butter!

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

pierre1 said:


> I'm a 59 year old cabinet maker who would like to build guitars for myself, close friends and family. Dont know exactly where to start. I dont need to build everything from scratch right off the bat. Assembly only would be a good start. I have an airless sprayer and a conventional as well, not a clue as to what material to use for spraying or staining. Any guidance would be appreciated. Hope you post pictures of your shop as you put it together. Good luck with the setup.
> Pierre [email protected]


As Aj said once you get the basic concept it's not that hard. We won't hold the fact that your a cabinet maker against ya ..:sport-smiley-002:

After you figure out what you want to build ( that's hard) and getting ALL the parts, the main concept is getting the scale length correct and there are hardware adjustments for that. 

Necks are hard because you really need to purchase specific tools to do them, ie fretsaw, raduis blocks, nut files etc. Easier to buy a neck for the first one. 

The rest is standard woodworking stuff. Finishing is slightly different in that fact that you apply way more material then polish it but the basics are the same. 

Lots of help and encouragement around here. Look at a few of the build threads. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=11490

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/guitar build/les pat/


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Just got back tonight.. here is what I have done so far.

The bodies now need to be shaped (do the carved top - I just went around the perimeter with a shaper cutter to remove some material) and the necks shaped as well. Then finish sanding and final fret dressing before the necks can be glued in, and on to the finishing department!

So far the Korina works very well. I made one small error - my pickup tempate moved a wee bit when I did the double cut neck route, but it will be covered by the ring. I routed for a regular HB'r even though I am putting in TV JOne's power trons in that one, as they are the same ring size and if I ever want to swap them for regualr HB'rs I can without further routing.

AJC


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome.

How do you go about cutting curves in the top? I always just do convex curves with a spoke shave, do you have a cnc machine or jig to do those curves, or what?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hypno Toad said:


> Awesome.
> 
> How do you go about cutting curves in the top? I always just do convex curves with a spoke shave, do you have a cnc machine or jig to do those curves, or what?


The profile you see was just taken off on my shaper (kind of like a very big router tablw ith a 7hp driven spindle) and a cutter normally used tomake raised panel doors.

I do the rest of the carve by griinding - sandiing really- with a 50 grit disk in a small Makita 4" angle grinder. 

I dont have anything fancy like CNC.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I know it's the lights.. but that Korina is looking greena...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Bad lighting... :smile: Its yellow!

I worked last night on the bodies, and necks. I managed to get the tops carved, and the necks shaped.

Today during the day (I was in the spray room all day, and had time in between coats) I dressed the frets, and finish sanded the bodies and glued in the necks.

I still have to do a final sanding, and then grain fill the korina.

I have decided to do a matte finish on the necks/backs & sides with a high gloss polish just on the headstock and body tops. I generally high polish all my guitars, and a pair done in satin finish will be a nice change (the necks also feel great in satin).

Still going with trans red, though.

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

AJ...if you're using a digital camera, wich it seems liek you are, go in your settings and in the White Balance section you'll get a few options for light condition like Tungsten, etc etc. this will help avoid Extra Terrestial light condition..


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Coming together nice AJ!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

alright, another update.
I decided, every guitar I make has a filled grain, rubbed out high gloss finish.

I decided that these two are going to be satin lacquer, or matte finish. I have done some necks in satin, and they feel great. I also dont mind the look of a flatter finish like on some of the PRS's or lower priced LP's.

That being said, yesterday and today I shot the stain, tint coats and a number of clear coats (thanks to catalyzed lacquer!) and since I am leaving town tomorrow for Toronto, they will have a week to dry. Maybe when I get back, I will have a chance to install the hardware and set them up and maybe even play one at our new years eve gig!

Sorry, no pics until I get back. I will say, the Korina is a whole lot grainier than even the mahogany I am used to using and it would take a lot of coats/sanding to completely fill every pore (and I did use grain filler). I have maybe 6 to 8 coats on the guitars. 

They look very red, thats for sure!

Man, I am looking forward to trying the TV Jones powertrons...I hope they dont let me down.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

before I left this morning at 6am, I stopped by my shop to snap a few pics...

fast and not the best but you get the idea...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dam, you're good. :bow:


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm loving that custom 24 style one.

(of course the other one looks great too, but I'm not a fan of the PRS LP)


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmm GUITAR PORN !!!!! DAM NICE i tell you that


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Sitting down in MArkham on Christmas eve... wishing i was home and working on getting these two done!!kqoct

Oh well, at least the lacquer will be very good and dry by the time I get home (not until next Tuesday night) hope to work on them for a bit on the 30th or 31st...

They are seriealized as my 6th and 7th guitars built in 2009 so technically I better finish them up before Jan 01/2010 :smile:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I look forward to comissioning you for a custom 22 build! gorgeous stuff


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

AJ...Very Very nice guitars....


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks!

Well, its about time, but I think tomorrow after work I will try and get the single cut put together and wired up...

Pics hopefully tomorrow night afterwards!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, its 10 pm and I just got home... going to have a quick shower and then plug her in and see what kind of noise this thing will make.. Will try not to bother the neighbors too much. :smile:

N-tune was easy to install and seems to work really well!

Here are some pics...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

:bow: CONGRATS on a beautiful build :bow:

What a fantastic looking axe!! 

I can only imagine how it sounds and feels.

Dave


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Absolute quality. Fantastic looking guitars. Let us all know how they sound and play!
Ian


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys..

You know, I have to say I was tempted over the last month to build up the finish with more lacquer, and polish it out. But I stayed true to my original intent (to have a satin finish - and I wasnt too worried to get a show room finish as I want to use & abuse these two) and I am happy.

The satin finish feels great on the neck, and looks fine. Heck, even PRS is doing it now 

As for feel, it feels JUST like my Singlecut I sold last year. The neck is a little wider than the wide/fat PRS carve, but the same thickness and shape. The body is an exact outline of the PRS singlecut.

The overall weight is between 8 and 9 pounds. Not too bad at all. Definitely lighter than the average mahogany/maple singlecut. It has a great ring to it, and plays realyy nice.

I just tried it for a 1/2 hour... now I really have to get to bed. Been up since 5:30 am, tomorrow is another long day. I need to play this through a few amps and wring it out... since I am not working Thursday, that will be a fine time to get acquainted. Becuase Friday night we have a date... gigging this weekend and I really want to bring her along.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> You know, I have to say I was tempted over the last month to build up the finish with more lacquer, and polish it out. But I stayed true to my original intent (
> 
> AJC


Aj's gone Thinskin ..har har


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, #2 is up and running...

FInished her today. Played both for a few hours tonight. I have to say, I am in love with the single cut. Those pickups are to DIE for... The TV's are growing on me. Bioth guitars feel similar (they should as the necks are the same) but the single cut just feels better to me.

The Hipshot trem seems to stay in tune pretty well, but I wont gig the guitar untill I have a number of hours on it, and make sure it doesnt have to be retuned too often.

Well, thats probably it for the time being...  

AJC


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

And again...CONGRATS :bow:

I keep coming back to look at the single cut myself !!

Will it be the guitar you will be using/keeping for some time...or do you have a "dream" guitar that you plan to build once you are settled into your new shop? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice work....again!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> And again...CONGRATS :bow:
> 
> I keep coming back to look at the single cut myself !!
> 
> ...


I dont really have a dream guitar... maybe thats why I keep making them. I love to try new woods, new hardware (for instance, on these two, the first time I used these pickups, trem and hardtail bridges, ntuners) and even different neck profiles and fret sizes.

I think, in terms of feel I just like wider, fatter necks, and a guitar thats not too heavy or too light. The Tele or Les Paul outlines are most appealing to me.

I like tonal variety as well, which is why I really like having different guitars and amps. I could never be a one guitar/one amp guy.... its too limiting to me. Playing in a cover band and also loving such a wide variety of music makes it hard to sette for one.. although some guitars are better at certain things for sure.

I think, for me, a guitar like the red singlecut (or my blue top les paul style), or my LP clone work best for me. But I love Teles too. Strats are OK but not #1 on my list. I like semi hollows too. Damn.. I cant choose! :smile:

AJC


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a great looking guitar 


Looks like it would have quite an interesting sound, too, TV jones and solid Korina.. probably not a common pairing.


----------

